# Party... sober?? hell yeah



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

So I went to a party on Saturday night, and decided not to drink. Well I am not drinking currently so I had no choice. 

But it ran smooth, I had my standard dry party drinks, of redbull, rockstar and ice break. That tends to last my night. 

I was find most of the night, bit awkward when someone I didnt know answered the door and we both just stared at each other. I obviously looked shady cause he wouldnt let me in. wtf? I rocked up to a party and hello wasnt good enough to get in the door. So the host let me in. :lol

Then I mingled with people I knew and didnt know fine, I was fun and talkative. I had this girl cracking up even 2 minutes at my humor. I had jokes and things to say to drunk people while being completely sober. Was very rewarding, I spoke with expression and confidence. 

I was with the smokers for a while and all my smoking friends left, so I was surrounded by 6 or so people I did know. Again I was fine, the thought did more negative for me then the actual experience. 

I am real quick and witty when I am in the mood, and a party is the perfect place for that mood. I had a heap of fun with a heap of people I didnt know. I also made it home and woke up feeling great. As much as I enjoy drinking at parties, every time I go to one sober, I really enjoy myself.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Grats  I'd find that pretty tough... i always rely on alcohol at parties and things. I should try it sometime...


----------



## alphatoomega (Aug 14, 2010)

That's great stuff, man.

I've noticed that alcohol makes me say what I want to say but at the same time what I want to say when I'm drunk is mostly insensitive, rude ish.

When I'm high I oftentimes get paranoid or lame-looking, so that doesn't really work that well for partying. Sometimes it does work, though, but it really varies and is not easy to predict. When I tweak, it makes me talk a lot and its a hit and miss as to whether the night goes good.

All these things are crutches for me and further I don't want to live like this anymore, so I'm doing the sober thing currently. 

I'm still afraid to party since I might relapse but when I do I'm thinking of some faux cocktails, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done, Matty! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

well done, keep up the good work!

i did this a few times in the past, where i used the fact i was driving as an excuse not to drink. i too, found it easier than i had expected, it even brought out the more chatty side out of me.

the only thing i absolutely hated about alcohol free nights were the nightclubs, i doubt i'll ever enter one sober again


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> That's brave. I don't feel comfortable being sober at a party, but when everyone else starts getting drunk my anxiety goes down.


I never use to be so open to parties without drinks. I have been to some and hated it. What I find is that alcohol makes up for an average party. Like if not much is happening then alcohol still makes it feel like your having a good time. But Without it you have to create your own fun through conversation.



Paragon said:


> Grats  I'd find that pretty tough... i always rely on alcohol at parties and things. I should try it sometime...


You should try it, or even just take a 6 pack and not drink, if your not enjoying it then crack into it. The past 3 sober parties I have been to I have left feeling incredible, natural high. It is a great way to test where you are at socially



alphatoomega said:


> That's great stuff, man.
> 
> I've noticed that alcohol makes me say what I want to say but at the same time what I want to say when I'm drunk is mostly insensitive, rude ish.
> 
> ...


I am finding now that I am still able to think, (I have come along a long way from blanking out constantly) I am able to structure sentences, and I can complete sentences. I dont slur my words. I may be able to talk easier when I am drunk but I cant get the words out properly. So for me that is a better experience. I just have a few walls up which I have to work through. Easy done on a good day.



millenniumman75 said:


> Well done, Matty! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Thanks Man  You are always my cheer squad.  thank you



Hello22 said:


> well done, keep up the good work!
> 
> i did this a few times in the past, where i used the fact i was driving as an excuse not to drink. i too, found it easier than i had expected, it even brought out the more chatty side out of me.
> 
> the only thing i absolutely hated about alcohol free nights were the nightclubs, i doubt i'll ever enter one sober again


It is amazing what can happen, but I have had terrible nights in the past too. I think I am at a stage with my sa where I can carry myself fairly well. I remember nights and weekends where I have been real drunk and I cant think of a single thing to say. So to me alcohol has never been that great for me.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

and I swear I wasnt drunk when I wrote that heading... how embarrassing, :lol


----------



## DanaWK (Jan 15, 2012)

Last weekend i was having some real bad neck pain and so i took some Aleves, anyways i didn't plan on drinking since drinking while on the amount of pain killers would have been death for me stomach. Next thing i know my buddy tells me he's having women over and wants me to come. So i wen't sober and i was AMAZING. i wasn't the least bit nervous, i mean i was a little bit but i was talking and joking, i was even teasing some of the better looking women witch wouldn't happen if i was drunk, i'm gonna have to go to parties sober more often. To all my SA brothers; i recommend this because i think its the alcohol that makes us more nervous.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Good work, it is amazing once you try it. I have stopped drinking again and going out is still fine. As long as you dont stress about being sober it can be a lot of fun. 

I remember that original night. Long time ago.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Good job! I don't think I could do it...lol


----------



## blinds8 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been sober for 2 years that is I have 2 years of continued sobriety and am grateful everyday for it. I sometimes ask myself now, WOW I DID THAT FOR FUN!? Err uhm. LOL I don't go to drinking parties unless I have too for some important reason now and I just stay as long as I'm comfortable with and leave, of course not to be rude to those who invited me. Road trips to sweet places are way more fun now than going on drunk to some jerk off's place somewhere in some seedy part of town with losers who you can't really trust. They talk about lower companions I became one trust me. Way to go there is so much more to life than parties and drinking. so much more.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I agree, however I am looking forward to a drunken holiday. I have just lost the want to drink week to week. 

It is so much cheaper than drinking and has allowed me to travel.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

That's great! I wish I get like that someday 
You're the proove that's it's possible!!!


----------

